# Emoticons for vBulletin - Tech help



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Anyone know how to put up better emoticons for our Forum (vBulletin)?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I've only done it in phpBB, but I did find some links that may help you:

https://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html/smilie_add
https://www.vbulletin.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=124


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmm, for some reason this came to mind again. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Taken Aback:

I think that's what we need - just some basic, but nice looking emoticons. Know of any?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Did you check that second link? Some of those should work.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Taken Aback said:


> Did you check that second link? Some of those should work.


Sorry I missed that post! Some of those are good.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Good news... the "eye rolling" emoticon isn't very good.


----------

